# NC transportation museum photos



## csxmandave (Dec 24, 2012)

After my visit to the NCTM in Spencer NC thought I would share a few pics I took there. If you have pictures from there please feel free to add them,


----------



## csxmandave (Dec 24, 2012)

This is a 4 1/2 min video of the turntable in action.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkteBnU2fRk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Great pictures, :smilie_daumenpos: I love the inside wooden beams of the roundhouse.

Is that an old roundhouse redone?
Or a new one they made?

Got to look at the video yet.


----------



## csxmandave (Dec 24, 2012)

Hello big Ed,
Don"t quote me, but I think all the buildings there are the originals from the old spencer shops, they were built to service steam engines in the late 1800"s to early 1900"s. That is the new Bob Julian roundhouse built in 1924 to replace the old smaller roundhouse built in 1896.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

If I ever get down that way I will have to stop/look & listen. 

What do they charge to get in and shoot pictures and walk around?

That is an old turntable. :smilie_daumenpos:

Love the locomotives too. Did you get into the back shop?
I think that is what it is called.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

It is the same one that hosted the NS heritage units last July. Those are the original wooden beams


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

The charge is like $10. there is also a short Train ride around the yard. 


Ther back shop is openbut you only get to go in about ten feet. most of it is used to store old cars and trucks.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Southern said:


> It is the same one that hosted the NS heritage units last July. Those are the original wooden beams



They look almost new?
They should be black and gungy looking?

Unless they sanded them all down, a lot of work indeed.
You should have took more pictures of the beams. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

$ 10 bucks? That is a good deal.

Too bad they didn't let you peek into the cabs.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

big ed said:


> Too bad they didn't let you peek into the cabs.


Look at my avatar


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Ed they will let you drive them! i think it is $250 but I might be wrong.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Would they let Casey Ed take a cannon ball run? 

I don't think I would want to part with $250 just to "drive" it down the rails for a block. 

Is that you in your avatar picture jumping up and down trying to look through the cab window? 

I wish it was closer to me.


----------



## csxmandave (Dec 24, 2012)

Admission is 6 bucks an for an additional 6 bucks you can ride the train. The cab ride is 25 bucks. They do give senior discounts..... It"s worth every penny. I mean where else can you roam around on 57 acres all day and ride a train for 12 bucks? 
http://www.nctrans.org/Home.aspx


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

csxmandave said:


> Admission is 6 bucks an for an additional 6 bucks you can ride the train. The cab ride is 25 bucks. They do give senior discounts..... It"s worth every penny. I mean where else can you roam around on 57 acres all day and ride a train for 12 bucks?
> http://www.nctrans.org/Home.aspx


Good deal. 

I used to haul pickup trucks down that way and pick up cars in Greer, SC for the return trip.
I probably drove right by it and didn't even know it.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

it is a mile off of I85


----------

